# photoshopped



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

after seeing S-X-I's thread i thought i'd do one too 
so following on after his here goes

before









and after 









comments welcome


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

bump ....


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

looks good, got them in a higer res so we can see just how flawless your 'shopping is?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

okay after doing another i thought i'd go nuts
i went ott with the wheels, but who cares 
so a few hours later here she is 










comments welcome


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

123 views and 3 replys
2 being me :lol:

cmon theres has to be more ....


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Very good from what I can see, but I defo won't be paying you to do this if it takes a few hours LOL!

Interestingly though, I got a wee video today showing it being done to a Gallardo being done in 5 mins (not a wheel change though). Yet to try it myself, but might just do so sometime soon.:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

wheel changes are a piece of ****, porb the easiest part!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> wheel changes are a piece of ****, porb the easiest part!


i couldnt find a decent picture of wheels
so a lambo was the first thing that came into mind and was the first picture that came up in google
also i left the wheels to last therefore i rushed to finish


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

one i done today


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

nice :thumb:

hard isnt it to paint trim etc
as you can see in mines were the badge used to be its slightly patchy - like yours 

we both have a long way to go lol
the badge and the side trim was the hardest for me


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

One of my better attempts:










That is the 7th one I've done so is probably the best I guess!

Silva - have you read through and tried the tutorials at digimods?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

prelude_stan said:


> One of my better attempts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats very impressive
no i havent read any tutorials
i like too keep things basic 

i will have a better try the now 
your bumper near the wheel is slightly wavey


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> your bumper near the wheel is slightly wavey


So it is!! :lol::thumb:

Give the tutorials a try - you will learn a lot on how to mod cars in photoshop


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

prelude_stan said:


> So it is!! :lol::thumb:
> 
> Give the tutorials a try - you will learn a lot on how to mod cars in photoshop


will after i try another shop out :lol:


----------

